# Black Bely Certificates



## terryl965 (Aug 2, 2008)

What do you do and where do you get your B.B. ceretificates from and what do they look like.

I always give out KKW but it seems some of my students do not wish to have them. So now I am looking into a nice school one ro give out as well. I would like something big and wonderful but just cannot seem to find anything. Any help will be nice.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 3, 2008)

I have designed a few for myself and other people in the past. Find a good print shop and they can reproduce what you have. A really good one may even be able to help you with design and lay out.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 3, 2008)

One of our senior members runs a print shop for a university, and he does all of our printing for us, including our certificates.  When we belonged to the ITF, we also got BB certificates from them.


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 3, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> What do you do and where do you get your B.B. ceretificates from and what do they look like.
> 
> I always give out KKW but it seems some of my students do not wish to have them. So now I am looking into a nice school one ro give out as well. I would like something big and wonderful but just cannot seem to find anything. Any help will be nice.


 
Terry, may I ask why they do not want Kukkiwon Credintials? Are you affiliated with one of the origional Kwans? If so, those are great. I, through my instructor offer national credentials through our Assoc. Kukkiwon and World Chung Do Kwan.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 3, 2008)

Creating your own adds a sense of lineage to your school.  You can combine the old with the new.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 3, 2008)

Kwanjang said:


> Terry, may I ask why they do not want Kukkiwon Credintials? Are you affiliated with one of the origional Kwans? If so, those are great. I, through my instructor offer national credentials through our Assoc. Kukkiwon and World Chung Do Kwan.


 
No I am affliated with anyone anymore, some of my people are really upset with what has been happening and really do not see any benefits of it except for the Inrenational or Olympic which they want no part of.


----------



## Twin Fist (Sep 3, 2008)

i designed my own certs


----------



## Twin Fist (Sep 3, 2008)

Terry,
do you still consider yourself under GM Kurban?


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 4, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> Terry,
> do you still consider yourself under GM Kurban?


 
No I do not consider myself with anybody really. I am a lone wolf and I really prefer it that way.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Jun 9, 2013)

Why not find a program with certificates, or find a design your own certificate. Then you could save money and a little time by doing this and printing it off. If you want a really elegant certificate I'm sure you could find those too.


----------

